
The Justice Department could file an antitrust lawsuit against Google this month - gamblor956
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/03/doj-google-antitrust/
======
gamblor956
Note: title was too long so it was shortened. Also added "antitrust" to
clarify what the lawsuit was about.

TLDR: Barr overruled the consensus of Justice Dept lawyers and is pushing to
file an antitrust lawsuit against Google ahead of the election.

